

Fast Rendering; not Server Side Rendering - arunoda
https://github.com/meteorhacks/fast-render

======
mpnagle
Are there ever clear downsides to fast rendering?

~~~
arunoda
Not much. If you ask it send a lot of data, then initial HTML will get too
big.

Otherwise, it's a good approach.

~~~
mpnagle
Thanks!

Also you are Sri Lankan right? My mom is Sri Lankan and grew up there, so I am
always happy to see another Sri Lankan thriving!

